# Angst im Dunkeln



## matchuek (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

die ganze Nacht alleine, im Niemandsland, an irgend einem Gewässer.
Wie haltet ihr das aus?

Lesen? Laptop? Meditieren?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Saufen und dabei Angeln....


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Lesen nur wenn ich elektronische Bißanzeiger verwende und dann auch selten. Es gibt auch nachts viel zu sehen und zu hören am Wasser.
Und meist starre ich eben auf meine Quivertips oder die Leuchtschwimmer....


----------



## Kotzi (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Besser im Niemandsland als in der Nähe von irgendwelchen Siedlungen.
Besonders innerhalb und in der Nähe von Städten geht mir nachts sobald mehr als 1 Person ankommt die Düse.


----------



## Katteker (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Der Stille bzw. den Geräuschen rund um einen herum lauschen. Ist meistens recht spannend, manchmal etwas gruselig aber was soll mir denn passieren?
Und umso weiter im Niemandsland ich bin, umso sicherer fühle ich mich. 

Manchmal läuft auch das Radio leise im Hintergrund.


----------



## jtomit (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Gibt ne ganz einfache Variante. Einen Freund mitnehmen der noch mehr Schiss hat


----------



## Karpfens Hoffnung (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Manchmal sind die Geräusche bei denen man zusammenzuckt und denkt das nichts passiert kann garnicht so ungefährlich....gerade wenn ein großer Wildbestand in der Umgebung ist.

Aber bis jetzt alles gut gegangen auch wenn man jedesmal wieder ein mulmiges Gefühl bekommt.

Zum Thema: bevorzuge ich die Ruhe und das Beobachten der Pose.


----------



## Gondoschir (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



jtomit schrieb:


> Gibt ne ganz einfache Variante. Einen Freund mitnehmen der noch mehr Schiss hat



5./6. April Heisede... :m


----------



## welsstipper (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

ich habe nen waffenschein und besagtes equipment ;-) 

kommt nur näher meine 9 mm wartet auf euch ;-) 

an manchen orten in diesem schönen land ist es auch besser sowas zu haben wie ich feststellen mußte LEIDER !!!


----------



## Karpfens Hoffnung (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



welsstipper schrieb:


> ich habe nen waffenschein und besagtes equipment ;-)
> 
> kommt nur näher meine 9 mm wartet auf euch ;-)
> 
> an manchen orten in diesem schönen land ist es auch besser sowas zu haben wie ich feststellen mußte LEIDER !!!



Ich schätze mit diesem besagten Equipment würdest du bei uns am Teich sicher gute Beute machen:m.
Ich hätte persönlich nicht viel dagegen wenn sich einer diesem annehmen würde, aber in diesem Rechtsstaat und diesen teilweisen verkorksten Leuten wird dies wohl nicht möglich sein....

Auf was bezieht sich das LEIDER??? Auf die Tiere oder die verkorksten Menschen???#6


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (3. Januar 2013)

Sorry, aber bevor ich mit ner Waffe losgehe bleib ich lieber Zuhause. Kann nur hoffen dass kein argloser Passant dich auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt 
Freundliche und "friedliche" Grüsse


----------



## fisherman_ (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



welsstipper schrieb:


> ich habe nen waffenschein und besagtes equipment ;-)
> 
> kommt nur näher meine 9 mm wartet auf euch ;-)
> 
> an manchen orten in diesem schönen land ist es auch besser sowas zu haben wie ich feststellen mußte LEIDER !!!




Warum was hast du für Erfahrugen gemach?|bigeyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



welsstipper schrieb:


> ich habe nen waffenschein und besagtes equipment ;-)
> 
> kommt nur näher meine 9 mm wartet auf euch ;-)
> 
> an manchen orten in diesem schönen land ist es auch besser sowas zu haben wie ich feststellen mußte LEIDER !!!



Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit hast du keinen Waffenschein, du hast wenn dann 'ne WBK, bei 'ner 9mm-Pistole wohl die Grüne. Und wenn du dich mit dem Teil am Wasser erwischen läßt, biste deine WBK schneller los, als du Peng sagen kannst, und in deiner bewaffneten Trachtengruppe kannste dich dann wahrscheinlich auch gleich abmelden.


----------



## fisherman_ (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Warum was hast du für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## wilhelm (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

*welstipper* schreib ruhig weiter einen solchen blödsinn.#6
Da du einen Waffenschein hast ist es maximal der für Gaspistolen:q einen anderen bekommt man in Deutschland in der Regel nicht. Jäger und Sportschützen haben Waffenbesitzkarten und werden ihre Waffen nicht zusammen mit der Munition beim Angeln mitführen ( wenn dann ist die Waffenbesitzkarte schneller weg als du schauen kannst).
Und eine Gaswumme dürfte bei dem Klientel vor dem du dich ja anscheinend fürchtest nur einen Lachkrampf und bei dir anschließend Kopfschmerzen auslösen.:vik:|peinlich

Wilhelm


----------



## UlliM (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nicht so schnell outen - aber ich bin eine FRAU |wavey:

Und ich habe nachts am See keine Angst, weil ich immer meinen Hund dabei hab. Der kann ganz super tief knurren, wenn ihm was unheimlich ist - da wagt sich keiner bis zu meiner Angelstelle!


----------



## wilhelm (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Hallo *UlliM* herzlich willkommen im Board.|wavey:

Übrigens so ein Hund der hat schon was für sich und auf jeden Fall besser wie so manches Waffenarsenal:q:

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Jäger haben Waffenbesitzkarten und werden ihre Waffen nicht zusammen mit der Munition beim Angeln mitführen ( wenn dann ist die Waffenbesitzkarte schneller weg als du schauen kannst).
> 
> Wilhelm


 

Moin+

Nö warum,ich kann beim Angeln auch Waffen führen,Gewässer ist im Revier vorhanden,und wer soll mir das verbieten in meinen Revier zu Angeln und gleichzeitig zu Jagen??? Warum sollte ich dadurch Ärger bekommen???

Aber das ist wieder son endlos thema daher gab es hier schon paar mal habe ich z.t.ausführlich drauf geantwortet.

Klar darf man nicht mit Waffen in fremden Revieren rumrennen,in meinen eigenen kann ich das tun soviel ich lustig bin,und das auch beim Angeln wenn nix beißt wird eben auf Wild ausschau gehalten.


lg|wavey:


----------



## Raubfisch (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



UlliM schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nicht so schnell outen - aber ich bin eine FRAU |wavey:
> 
> Und ich habe nachts am See keine Angst, weil ich immer meinen Hund dabei hab. Der kann ganz super tief knurren, wenn ihm was unheimlich ist - da wagt sich keiner bis zu meiner Angelstelle!



Da habe ich meine zweifel - ich (und garantiert nicht nur ich) habe keinerlei angst vor hunden (und ich meine hunde, keine fifis) egal wie groß. 

Was nun das geschlecht damit zu tun hat verstehe ich nun auch nicht, macht ja aber nix


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Was macht eigentlich jemand, dem Nachts im Grünen schon der Arsch auf Grundeis geht, nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit in einer größeren Stadt? Sofort an einer Panikattacke verenden!?


----------



## olaf70 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Die einzige Angst, die ich beim Nachtangeln habe, ist daß ich nicht genug zu trinken dabei habe.


----------



## anbeisser (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Moin !

Meine Mutter fragt mich immer ob ich nachts keine Angst habe,das mich jemand überfällt.
Ich sag dann immer,das Keiner so bekloppt ist,sich da hinzubegeben wo ich angle.
Angle immer an so einer alten Kiesgrube im ehemaligen Grenzgebiet zu den alten Bundesländern.
Da es Naturschutzgebiet ist (hab ne Sondergenehmigung weil das Vereinsgewässer nun mal dort liegt) mit uraltem Eichen und Lindenbestand wo nachts schonmal die Äste knarren und es oft mal aus der absoluten Stille herraus laut knackt,kann man durchaus schonmal das Gruseln bekommen.
Morgens streicht dann der Nebel des Grauens über das Gewässer .....|uhoh:

Gruß
A.


----------



## Brot (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Hi, 
Angst hab ich keine, nur kontrolliertes unwohlsein.
Kommt aber auf den See an. Wir haben im Verein einen See, da treffen sich im Sommer immer die Studenten,  die Kiffen ein bisschen und spielen mit ihren Bongo's und Gitarren, die stellen kein Problem dar,  aber dann gibt es da noch die Assis.... wenn sich die besagten Leute mit ihrem Alk vergnügen bin ich ungern allein an der falschen Stelle am Wasser.


----------



## GandRalf (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Moin auch,







Kann ganz lieb gucken.
Nur im Dunkeln bekommt er das nicht immer hin...|supergri


----------



## Black-Death (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

nachdem ich im september mal nachts in vancouver unterwegs war, kann mich hierzulande nichts mehr schocken :vik:


----------



## jobo61 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Wir haben nachts keine Angst, Angst haben meist die andern.
Die haben vor vier Jahren mal zu dritt probiert mich auszunehmen. Das ging 1:0 für uns aus.:vik:


----------



## Kotzi (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Darf man fragen wer von den beiden auf dem Sofa zuerst gebissen hat?

( Nicht böse nehmen, aber den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen  )


----------



## Black-Death (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wer von den beiden auf dem Sofa zuerst gebissen hat?



|good:


----------



## isfischer (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

ich habe den vorteil, das ich in einem duenn besiedeltem land lebe, da droht naechtens keine gefahr, ich lausche dann der brandung und geraeusche der nacht, und der hammer schlecht hin ist, ICH LEBE IM LAND DER MITSOMMERNACHT, es wird also im sommer nachts nicht dunkel, aber was mich wirklich erschreckt und auch schon vorgekommen ist, das ploetzlich ein wal auftaucht und ausblaesst, da erschreckt man sich so, das einem alle suenden einfallen 
das andere ist die winter sind dunkel, also kopflicht ist angesagt, wenn allerdings dann ein wal aus dem wasser auftaucht, und blaesst, bekommt man vor schreck fast nen herzinfarkt!

resueme:
nachts angeln macht spass  und um noch nen schlauen spruch raus zu hauen:" wer keine angst hat, hat auch keinen mut"


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



isfischer schrieb:


> ...wenn allerdings dann ein wal aus dem wasser auftaucht, und blaesst, bekommt man vor schreck fast nen herzinfarkt.



Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Als neben mir der erste Schweinswal seinen "Dampf" abließ, wußte ich auch nicht, was nun Sache ist. Da zieht man instinktiv erst mal die Birne ein. 

Aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell an die drolligen Viecherl. So wie eben an alle anderen Naturgeräusche auch.


----------



## Onkel Frank (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Angst ??? Warum ???Mich muss man erstmal hören oder besser gesagt " finden " :q.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Stimmt, Gewöhnungssache.
Aber das dauert.
Während man mir daheim nach 5 Bier nachts die Bude mit'nem Gabelstapler ausräumen könnte, schießen beim Nachtangeln trotz Einschlummerhilfe durch geistige Getränke die Augenlieder hoch zum Haaransatz, sobald nur ein Eichhörnchen furzt.

Das sind Instinkte & Sinne pur, ist doch toll.

Man erschreckt sich halt. (Fast immer) völlig umsonst.
Dafür manchmal auch nicht alleine. :q
Mich hat am Bach im Dunkeln mal urplötzlich ein Reh umgerannt, haben uns gegenseitig nicht wahrgenommen und Bambi war etwas flott unterwegs. Ich weiß nicht, wer sich von uns in dem Schreckmoment mehr eingepisst hat.
|rolleyes



olaf70 schrieb:


> Die einzige Angst, die ich beim Nachtangeln habe, ist daß ich nicht genug zu trinken dabei habe.


...und die Fluppen ausgehen #q


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Es geht noch schlimmer: Fluppen und kein Feuer. Da wird man plötzlich erfinderisch!


----------



## phirania (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

glocken an schnüren rund um den angelplatz,oder tretminen


----------



## Haenger (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



phirania schrieb:


> glocken an schnüren rund um den angelplatz,oder tretminen



das mach ich tatsächlich so... und funzt wunderbar!
( also jetzt ohne Tretminen :q )

Hab immer zwei Bissanzeiger mehr dabei, die dann an versteckten Stellen an den Zugängen stehen... gegenüber dann 'ne dünne Monofil an 'nen Baum geknippelt und mit 'nem Dropshotblei über den Bissanzeiger gehängt.

Alternativ hab ich auch schon schöne Stolperfallen gebaut... kreativ sein!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Verstehe nicht wieso man Angst im Dunkeln hat. Bei mir merke ich nur das ich aufmerksamer bin, wenn ich nachts angeln bin....aber angst habe ich deswegen nicht, das ist glaube ich ganz natürlich. 

Es gibt auch keinen Grund....erstmal sind nachts kaum Leute unterwegs...und wenn, dann hört man die schon von weitem und ist darauf eingestellt und zweitens gibts hier auch normalerweise keine Tiere, die einem gefährlich werden können bzw die Interesse an einem Angriff haben könnten...falls doch kann man auch einfach ins Wasser springen.


----------



## isfischer (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Es geht noch schlimmer: Fluppen und kein Feuer. Da wird man plötzlich erfinderisch!



Stimmt, das ist der gelebte horror, so mit das schlimmste was einem passieren kann...


----------



## zandertex (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

bezieht sich die angst beim nachtangeln nur aufs nächtliche angeln,oder haben die betroffenen im alltag auch übertriebene ängste?


----------



## Black-Death (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

zur not hat man ja immer noch den totschläger und ein messer dabei ;D

aber wie viele schon geschrieben haben: wenn ich mich derart bedroht fühlen würde würde ich diesen angelplatz auch nicht aufsuchen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Wenn es so weit kommt, dass ich des nächtens
  1. entweder die Hose so voll habe, dass ich eine (Schuss-)Waffen brauche,
     um mich sicher zu fühlen
oder
  2. tatsächlich eine (Schuss-)Waffe brauche, um sicher angeln zu können
werde ich mein Hobby aufgeben und mich in meinem Bunker einschließen.


----------



## zandertex (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Wenn es so weit kommt, dass ich des nächtens
> 1. entweder die Hose so voll habe, dass ich eine (Schuss-)Waffen brauche,
> um mich sicher zu fühlen
> oder
> ...





viele naturliebhaber(angler)hier sind am pc groß geworden und haben überhaupt keinen bezug mehr zur natur...........die ziehen in den krieg,wenn sie ihrem angeblichen hobby nachgehen................


----------



## der.oli (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Black-Death schrieb:


> aber wie viele schon geschrieben haben: wenn ich mich derart bedroht fühlen würde würde ich diesen angelplatz auch nicht aufsuchen



genau so ist es!

davon mal abgesehen ist ein Diskobesuch heutzutage wohl um einiges gefährlicher, als nachtangeln zugehen.
geht ihr da auch mit gaspistole hin? oder nur wenn euer "tackle" in gefahr ist??
Tot bringt euch der rotz auch nichts.


----------



## Duke Nukem (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Boone Striker ...wenn Worte nicht mehr weiterhelfen. |supergri


  Andreas


----------



## matchuek (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Hallo,

danke für die zahreichen Beiträge, teilweise sehr interessant!



zandertex schrieb:


> viele naturliebhaber(angler)hier sind am pc groß geworden und haben überhaupt keinen bezug mehr zur natur...........die ziehen in den krieg,wenn sie ihrem angeblichen hobby nachgehen................



Das trifft auf mich sowas von zu :r



> Während man mir daheim nach 5 Bier nachts die Bude mit'nem Gabelstapler  ausräumen könnte, schießen beim Nachtangeln trotz Einschlummerhilfe  durch geistige Getränke die Augenlieder hoch zum Haaransatz, sobald nur  ein Eichhörnchen furzt.



Genau SO stell' ich mir das auch vor, Du bringst es auf den Punkt.

Tja...aber was werde ich nun genau unternehmen?
Alleine nachts angeln kommt erstmal nicht in Frage.
Daher werde ich mir wohl mal Kameraden suchen müssen, die da mitmachen ##


----------



## kappldav123 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Mir ist auch manchmal nicht ganz wohl zumute, wenn ich alleine beim Nachtangeln bin. Aber man muss es realistisch sehen: in der Großstadt lebt man nachts deutlich gefährlicher. Ich such mir solche Angelplätze, wo nachts mit an 100% grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit niemand "zufällig" vorbeikommt. Also ich meide Plätze, an denen sich üblicherweise die Dorfjugend trifft. Wenn man sich so weit abseits der "Zivilisation" niederlässt, sind die Geräusche zwar manchmal unheimlich, aber das ist ne Gewöhnungssache. Und ich sag mir immer, wenn's wirklich mal ganz hart auf hart kommt, kann ich immernoch ins Wasser springen. Irgendwelche angetrunkene Halbstarke werden mitten in der Nacht sicherlich nicht hinterherspringen, und wenn, dann kommen sie nicht weit


----------



## jogi89 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Sehe dass so wie die meisten! Sollte ich je ne Waffe brauchen um Angeln gehen zu können, werde ich es lassen!!

Und hat er es auf das Takle abgesehen (um es zu verhökern), dann soll er es haben den dass ist ersetzbar und ein Menschenleben ist wichtiger!!!

Sollte ich mich doch mal versteigen müssen, habe ich Sachen in meiner Box wie z.b. Futterschleuder und Boilie oder Futterschleuder und Schrotblei!! Das sollte doch reichen oder ich hau ihm die 3,9m Ruten um die Ohren :vik::vik:


----------



## Onkel Frank (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Nehmt watt Pfefferspray mit und ihr habt ein besseres Gefühl bei Nacht , und sehr nützlich bei unerwünschtem 4Beiner besuch . Schön das wir bei uns vom Boot angeln dürfen , da iss nix mit anschleichen oder schwimmen :q.Sollte es doch einer versuchen kann ein 4/0er Wallerhaken einem ganz gut die Kimme zutackern :m.


----------



## LdaRookie (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Habe mich mit den Leuten aus der Angelgemeinschaft mit der ich ab und an unterwegs bin, das erste Mal in ner Großstadt unter einer Brücke um 4 Uhr Nachts zum Spinnfischen getroffen... 

Die hätten locker Texas-Chainsaw Massaker mit mir spielen und die Einzelteile im Rhein versenken können... 
Aber dann wiederum... genau so gut könnte ich der wahnsinnige Kettensägenmörder sein... konnten die vorher ja auch nicht wissen... |supergri

Jedenfalls gehört sowas zum allgemeinen Lebensrisiko... es kann einem immer was passieren...


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Stellt am besten noch Warnschilder rund ums Camp auf.

*Achtung schwergewichtige Angler. Wir laufen nicht weg, wir kämpfen!*​


----------



## grubenreiner (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

...Und ob ich schon wanderte im finstren Tale fürchte ich kein Unglück....
...denn ich bin der finsterste Schweinehund im ganzen Tale.....


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Wie einst der große Gaius Julius Cäsar... ihm wars wurscht, ob man ihn hasste, so lange man ihn nur fürchtete! #6


----------



## Criss81 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Huhu,

da will ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich denke mit der Häufigkeit des nachtangelns verschwindet auch das ungute Gefühl. 

Bei mir ist es schon soweit, dass ich so fest schlafe, dass nen Kumpel  etwas länger am Zelt rütteln muss bis ich die Augen wieder aufschlage .

Man muss sich doch vor Augen halten, dass jeder Disco besuch, oder die nächtliche Kneipentour bei weitem gefährlicher ist. 

Und Waffen am Wasser!? Gehts noch. Und dann am besten noch 4-5 Bierchen im Kopf und der Kontrolleur der die Nachtkontrolle macht wird erschossen oder was. 

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Gehts noch?

Diskussionen um Schusswaffen und/oder Selbstjustiz haben im Junganglerforum bei uns definitiv nix zu suchen.

Klare Ansage, die hoffentlich jeder versteht...............


----------



## matchuek (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Danke Administrator Thomas,

soweit würde ich es auch nicht treiben.

Kannst Du mir noch wertvolle Tipps zum Thema geben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Schlecht - ich komm aus Baden-Württemberg, da ist nachtangeln  eh gesetzlich verboten..

Spaß beiseite:
Das beste in meinen Augen:
Nicht alleine raus..


----------



## thanatos (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

eigendlich ist das ganze sinnloses rumdiskutiere,gegen angst hilft nix,
und vorsicht ist keine feigheit.wenn man angst hat soll man es einfach lassen ,macht dann doch eh keinen fez.hab noch keinen menschen 
kennen gelernt der nicht vor irgend was angst hat,ist m.e. ganz normal,
dafür muß man sich nicht schämen.


----------



## wusel345 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

edit by ralle

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben!
Gruß Grundler:m[/QUOTE]

Teilweise sind deine Antworten gut, aber den letzten Satz darfst du dir getrost schenken. Der geht weit unter die Gürtellinie. Niemand hat es verdient, abgestochen zu werden. Hast du schon mal daran gedacht, dass auch Aufseher nie wissen, auf wen oder was sie nachts treffen und ich ihnen ihre Angst zugestehe? 

Du als zukünftiger Jagdscheininhaber solltest dir überlegen, was du schreibst.

Auch schon früher war das Nachtangeln immer risikoreich und auch wir hatten als Jugendliche eine gewisse "Angst". Aber Angst schärft auch die Sinne und man achtet auf viel mehr, was sich um einen herum so tut. Doch je öfter wir loszogen, um so sicherer wurden wir und nächtliche Besucher, wenn wir denn mal welche hatten, waren durchweg friedlich. 

Und: Nachtangeln zu mehreren macht auch viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Teilweise sind deine Antworten gut, aber den letzten Satz darfst du dir getrost schenken.


 
Ich denke mal nicht, dass er diesen Satz ernst gemeint hat -  wer hat noch nicht im Eifer des "Gefechtes" etwas geschrieben, das wesentlich harmloser gemeint war, als es sich gelesen hat? Im Deutschen nennt man das auch "Übertreibung" und stellt im argumentativen Austausch sogar ein eigenes "Stilmittel" dar.

Vermutlich wollte er ausdrücken, dass ihm das Verhalten mancher Kontrolleure missfällt.


----------



## Raubfisch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

edit by ralle


wat für zeug rauchst du denn ?!

fallen stellen, rehwild schießen, aufseher abstechen ... #q


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Und er will auch noch Jäger werden, bewaffnet durch Feld und Flur marschieren. Da wäre sicherlich mal eine Überprüfung der Eignung angebracht!


----------



## Lommel (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

edit by ralle



Bislang hatte ich noch keine Angst beim Nachtangeln.... Jetzt aber schon


----------



## ralle (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Ich habe die geistigen Ergüsse eines einzelnen hier mal rausgelöscht !! Wenn wieder solche "guten Ratschläge" kommen wird das Thema geschlossen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Am besten ein Haus am See, montagen aus dem Fenster geschmissen und alles zu schließen


----------



## White Carp (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Am besten ein Haus am See, montagen aus dem Fenster geschmissen und alles zu schließen




Das ist sicherlich auch eine möglichkeit... :q


Die Angst, die manche Nachtangler haben, ist durchaus nach zu vollziehen. Vor allem wenn die Graureiher Nachts anfangen 
zu schreien... #t Da gehts einem eiskalt den Rücken runter. 
Ich kenn das auch, man ist einfach Nachts viel hellhöriger 
und lauscht ganz genau, was da draußen abgeht. Trotzdem nehme ich keinerlei Schusswaffen oder gar andere Sache mit!!!  Dann würde ich es auch lieber komplett sein lassen. Das man so aufmerksam ist und meist nicht einfach einschläft hat sicherlich auch einen Vorteil, da man dann keinen seiner Runs 
mehr verschläft. 




Haenger schrieb:


> Alternativ hab ich auch schon schöne Stolperfallen gebaut... kreativ sein!



Das wäre aber ganz schön blöd... 

Stell dir mal vor du spannst extra eine Stolperfalle, bekommst mitten in der Nacht einen Run, denkst in all der Hektik und Anspannung in erwartung auf einen tollen Fisch nicht mehr 
an deine selbst gebastelte Falle.... und schwups... is er nicht mehr da :q.


----------



## Polarfuchs (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Oder ich komme einfach so des Weges und stolpere über so eine kreative Falle!!! Super Plan!!!!#6


----------



## Cyprinoid (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Die Urangst Dunkelheit.....
Ist ja schon mal schön das auch andere hin und wieder ein mulmiges Gefühl haben.

Ich hatte mit 14 mein erstes mal,
alleine am See über Nacht versteht sich........ und um die Wahrheit zu sagen war es schon fast ein Wunder das ich keinen Herzanfall bekommen habe. Geschlafen habe ich keine Sekunde und als mitten in der Nacht das Gebüsch 3 Meter neben mir anfing lebendig zu werden ( Ein Hase wollte sich darunter woll schlafen legen..... ) hatte ich Nahtoderlebnise.

Das war zum Glück, bis auf einen Zwischenfall in Spanien meine schlimmste erfahrung beim alleinigem nächtigen am See. 

Empfehlen kann ich da auch nur eine 2. Person, ist in vielerlei hinsicht hilfreich. 

Andererseits bewundere ich die mutigen Leute die sich am Wochenende nachts in die gefährlichste aller umgebungen, die Stadt, wagen. Die möglichkeit das einem dort etwas zustößt ist im Vergleich zum nächtlichem See astronomisch hoch. Von denen könnte man echt nochwas lernen......#6


----------



## raini08 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

STOLPERFALLEN SIND SEHR,SEHR,... SINNVOLL aber nicht vergessen wo sie sind sonst hast du ein Problem ...bis bald raini08


----------



## Raubfisch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



raini08 schrieb:


> STOLPERFALLEN SIND SEHR,SEHR,... SINNVOLL aber nicht vergessen wo sie sind sonst hast du ein Problem ...bis bald raini08



Jedesmal wenn ich hier was von fallen lese denke ich mir - 
hmm also wenn ich da reinlatschen würde... dann würde der "fallensteller" aber echt stress mit mir haben. 

Geht gar nicht sowas. #q aber eigentlich wundert mich hier eh nichts mehr wirklich. Teilweise kann man hier sogar von bewaffneten gehirnakrobaten lesen. |bigeyes


----------



## daci7 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese denke ich langsam ich gehöre zu einer Minderheit wenn ich sage: ich fühle mich nachts am Wasser wirklich wohl. Und das auch alleine. Und sogar ohne Kalaschnikov. Und das in Berlins Umland.
Who got the balls? Eh? Eh? Who got 'em?
:g
... ist natürlich Quark. Ich denke das liegt einerseits  daran, dass ich seit meiner frühsten Kindheit eben gerne und vor allem *viel* Draußen war - auch über Nacht. Und andererseits daran, dass ich eher positiv anderen Menschen gegenüber eingestellt bin. Wer selbst mit ner Knarre am Wasser hockt, der weiß auch wovor er Angst hat - nämlich vor Voll*dioten mit Knarre am Wasser. Schon irgendwie komisch, oder?

Wer sich nur bewaffnet ans Wasser traut, der soll bitte zu Hause bleiben - er gefärdet sich und seine Umwelt.

|wavey:


----------



## Haenger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



White Carp schrieb:


> Das wäre aber ganz schön blöd...
> 
> Stell dir mal vor du spannst extra eine Stolperfalle, bekommst mitten in der Nacht einen Run, denkst in all der Hektik und Anspannung in erwartung auf einen tollen Fisch nicht mehr
> an deine selbst gebastelte Falle.... und schwups... is er nicht mehr da :q.




Ok... Stolperfalle... wurde jetzt vielleicht bissi falsch verstanden. |rolleyes
Ich meinte nichts wo ich irgend jemanden mit zu Fall bringen will, sondern etwas was beim in sich zusammen fallen so 'n Lärm macht, dass man zwangsläufig wach wird.
Keine Grube graben... etc. 

Und in der Regel sind solche Sachen an den zugängen zum Angelplatz sinnvoll, nicht auf dem Weg zum Pod! 

Also gut... dann nennen wir es mal Lärmfallen

edit: nicht alle in einen Topf werfen, ok!? ;-)


----------



## pikehunter77 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Echt lustige und teilweise wirklich erschüterne Antworten hier...

Also wenn ich Angst hätte, dann würde ich, a. nicht nachts ans Wasser gehen oder b. mit 1 - xy Personen... so einfach ist das...das ganze W***engedönse oder Fallenbauerei kann man sich dann getrost sparen...viel zu anstrengend das ganze und gefährlich das ganze.

Ich persönlich gehe wenn nachts, mit Freunden angelen. Macht sowie mehr Spaß - darum gehts uns doch?!


----------



## White Carp (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Ich bring an dieser Stelle noch einmal die Fallgrube ins Spiel... 

Damit fängt man ganrantiert jeden, der sich Nachts heimlich 
an den Ruten anderer vergehen will. Diesen kann man dann am nächsten morgen der Polizei in aller Ruhe übergeben... |znaika:


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Die einzigen Stolperfallen die wir mal am Wasser hatten waren von einem Kollegen, als der noch mit Bissanzeigern mit Kabel zur Sounderbox gangelt hat. ^^


----------



## Naabangler94 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Nachts am Wasser brauche ich mich nicht fürchten die geräusche und bewegungen die man wahrnimmt sind meist natürlichen Ursprungs:a. Aber wenn ich am Wochenende in der Stadt bin und die Crystal zugedönsten
Halbstarken in 10ner Gruppen rumlungern sollte ich mir eher Gedanken machen.#d


----------



## Romsdalangler (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

8 Seiten...... 

ihr Schisser :q


----------



## Haenger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

also nochmal...

mir ging es nicht darum irgend jemandem zu schaden, sondern eher darum, den Moment nicht zu verpassen, dass mir während ich noch friedlich im Bivvy schlummere, draußen jemand die Schnüre kappt und das Tackle in aller Ruhe abbaut... weil >> da hätt ich dann was gegen! ;-)

Zum besseren Verständnis hab ich mal 'ne Skizze anghängt, bin zwar künstlerisch nicht begabt, aber ich hoffe man kann erkennen wie ich das gemeint hab!

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch so in der Gegend ist und es ist beneidenswert wenn manche hier solche Probleme nicht kennen, aber hier kamen solche Sachen schon vor... teilweise sogar vom Wasserweg aus... hier wurden auch schon "Leute" gestellt, die mit Harpune bewaffnet auf Fischjagd gegangen sind...

Soviel zum munteren Treiben des Nächtens an diversen Seen... da muss man halt eben die Augen offen halten.

Gruß


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



pikehunter77 schrieb:


> Echt lustige und teilweise wirklich erschüterne Antworten hier...
> 
> Also wenn ich Angst hätte, dann würde ich, a. nicht nachts ans Wasser gehen oder b. mit 1 - xy Personen... so einfach ist das...das ganze W***engedönse oder Fallenbauerei kann man sich dann getrost sparen...viel zu anstrengend das ganze und gefährlich das ganze.
> 
> Ich persönlich gehe wenn nachts, mit Freunden angelen. Macht sowie mehr Spaß - darum gehts uns doch?!




|good: Recht haste !!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



White Carp schrieb:


> Ich bring an dieser Stelle noch einmal die Fallgrube ins Spiel...
> 
> Damit fängt man ganrantiert jeden, der sich Nachts heimlich
> an den Ruten anderer vergehen will. Diesen kann man dann am nächsten morgen der Polizei in aller Ruhe übergeben... |znaika:




Dümmer geht's immer!
Was glaubste, was jemand mit dir macht, der in deine Fallgrube getappt ist, entweder der hat sich was schlimmeres getan, dann wird sich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit am nächsten Morgen die Polizei mit dir befassen, und danach der Staatsanwalt, oder der hat sich eben bloß auf die Fresse gelegt, dann gibt das mit Sicherheit den Sack voll, daß wäre zumindest ganz sicher das, was du von mir in so 'nem Fall bekommen würdest!


----------



## Haenger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er das ernst gemeint hatte, er wollte wahrscheinlich "nur witzig" sein....!?


----------



## White Carp (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Haenger schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er das ernst gemeint hatte, er wollte wahrscheinlich "nur witzig" sein....!?



Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Mehr bescheuerte Beiträge 
als hier hab ich noch nirgend wo anders gelesen. Waffen beim Angeln, Stolperfallen... #q

Generell wird dieser Thread nur halbwegs ernst genommen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

An alle die hier Drähte spannen um Leute, die sich nähern, zu erkennen.

Stellt euch einen Bewegungsmelder ins Camp!

Grade bei der Karpfenangelei gabs schon immer mal Leute, die ohne Ruten aufgewacht sind.


----------



## Haenger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



White Carp schrieb:


> Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Mehr bescheuerte Beiträge
> als hier hab ich noch nirgend wo anders gelesen. Waffen beim Angeln, Stolperfallen... #q
> 
> Generell wird dieser Thread nur halbwegs ernst genommen.




dito...

da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu.... Waffen haben beim Angeln nichts verloren... und meiner Meinung nach generell *nirgends wo*!

Und das Niveau, ernsthaft über ein Thema zu diskutieren ohne dass manch einer dann Dinge ins lächerliche zieht oder aus dem Zusammenhang reißt... ist halt eben nicht gegeben... Schade!

Desdewesche klink ich mich jetzt an der Stelle aus! 
In diesem Sinne... 

Gruß


----------



## Haenger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> An alle die hier Drähte spannen um Leute, die sich nähern, zu erkennen.
> 
> Stellt euch einen Bewegungsmelder ins Camp!
> 
> Grade bei der Karpfenangelei gabs schon immer mal Leute, die ohne Ruten aufgewacht sind.



jupp... war ja das was ich gemeint hab...

die Dinger gibt es glaub ich bei Askari wenn mich nicht alles täuscht?


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Haenger schrieb:


> jupp... war ja das was ich gemeint hab...
> 
> die Dinger gibt es glaub ich bei Askari wenn mich nicht alles täuscht?



Puh, keine Ahung. Aber wenn man so ein Ding haben möchte, dann wird man das schon irgendwo finden. Conrad, Elektronikmakrt?

Solange man kein LRAD-Style haben möchte, wirds schon nicht so schwer.


----------



## Haenger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Puh, keine Ahung. Aber wenn man so ein Ding haben möchte, dann wird man das schon irgendwo finden. Conrad, Elektronikmakrt?
> 
> Solange man kein LRAD-Style haben möchte, wirds schon nicht so schwer.



http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...prologic-led-safe-zone-light-guard/detail.jsf

aber sollte man ja dann auch nicht verwenden...

*achtung ich probiers jetzt auch mal*
Ironie an:

Der vermeintliche Eindringling könnte ja dann geblendet werden und orientierungslos in Richtung Wasser stapfen, wo er dann ausrutscht und untergeht, da der Gute in dieser Nacht seine Schwimmflügelchen nicht anhatte ward er nie wieder gesehen...
Also besser Finger weg!

Ironie aus:

Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## White Carp (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Puh, keine Ahung. Aber wenn man so ein Ding haben möchte, dann wird man das schon irgendwo finden. Conrad, Elektronikmakrt?
> 
> Solange man kein LRAD-Style haben möchte, wirds schon nicht so schwer.




Die Bewegungsmelder bekommst du sogar speziell fürs Angeln von JRC. Diese kann man sogar in Verbindung mit den JRC Radar Dsi Bissanzeigern benutzen. Bei Alarm wird das Signal sofort auf dem Empfänger der Bissanzeiger angezeigt. Ist also sogar doppelt praktisch.


----------



## raini08 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



raini08 schrieb:


> STOLPERFALLEN SIND SEHR,SEHR,... SINNVOLL aber nicht vergessen wo sie sind sonst hast du ein Problem ...bis bald raini08


es könnten z.b. blechbüchsen  mit muttern ODER schrauben drin  an einem dünnen draht gespannt  und fertig !!! es soll nur krach machen ABER NIEMAND SCHÄDIGEN


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Und dann laufen da mehrmals in der Nacht irgendwelche Tiere durch. Herzlichen Glückwunsch...


----------



## wusel345 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Bevor ich mir den ganzen Kram aufbaue würde ich lieber zu Hause bleiben. Entweder Angst oder Nachtangeln. 


Ein Tipp von mir (nicht ganz ernst gemeint):

Man könnte natürlich auch eine Autobatterie vom LKW nehmen, daran eine sehr, sehr laute Sirene anschließen, die über einen Notschalter aktiviert wird. Zusätzlich werden vier Baustrahler aufgestellt, die den Angelplatz bei betätigen des Schalters zusätzlich in gleißendes Licht hüllen. Müssten natürlich 24 Volt Lampen rein. Die Sache ist völlig ungefährlich, tut keinem weh, aber der Krach und das Licht sollte jeden ungeliebten Besucher vertreiben.

Könnte man eventuell auch an die Bissanzeiger mit anschließen. So verpasst man garantiert keinen Biss mehr und hat genug Licht zum drillen und landen des Fisches.


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



raini08 schrieb:


> es könnten z.b. blechbüchsen  mit muttern ODER schrauben drin  an einem dünnen draht gespannt  und fertig !!! es soll nur krach machen ABER NIEMAND SCHÄDIGEN



dünne drähte quer durch die pampa spannen ja ?! |bigeyes|bigeyes

was zur ..... ist nur los mit manchen ?!#d


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> dünne drähte quer durch die pampa spannen ja ?! |bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> was zur ..... ist nur los mit manchen ?!#d



Das kann ich dir sagen.

Die Kameraden sind vollständig geBILDet und RTLisisert. Weil beide Medien ja bekannt dafür sind, dass sie "objektiv" und immer sehr "zurückhaltend" berichten, teilen die uns natürlich nicht mit, dass Hans M. aus B. am Freitag gemütlich beim Nachtangeln war. Das er wohlversorgt mit Stullen und heißem Kaffee Aale gefangen hat, um am Samstag Morgen froh und zufrieden wieder in den Schoß seiner Familie zurückzukehren.

Da müssen mindestens die Nerven zerfetzt worden sein, es muss das Blut in Fontänen geflossen sein und eine erbitterte Abwehrschlacht stattgefunden haben. Sonst wars ja nix!

Diesen Rotz, meist noch durch wildes Hörensagen verstärkt, nehmen die Jungs dann für bare Münze und die Phantasien schießen wild ins Kraut. Weil man ja auch schlechte Filme konsumiert, ist es zu Minenfeldern und maximaler Aufrüstung nicht mehr weit. Dazu kommt noch, dass viele von ihnen unter einer gehörigen Denaturierung (i.S.v. Entfernung von der Natur) leiden. Da wird dann ein harmloser Erinaceus europaeus (vulgus Igel) des Nächtens zu einem blutrünstigen Monster!

Ja und wer nicht zu diesen Kreisen zählt, der weiß ganz einfach, dass es nirgendwo sicherer in den gemäßigten Breiten ist, als Nachts, weit draußen in der freien Natur. Vielleicht noch zu Hause, wo der Angel-Computer steht...


----------



## doc_haemmer (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Ich war vor kurzem auch mit einem Bekannten beim Nachtangeln. Irgendwo 15 Minuten Fußmarsch mitten in der Pampas von unserem abgestellten Auto weg, dass auch schon irgendwo am äussersten Rand geparkt war. Zu zweit braucht man ja wirklich keine Angst haben, nur war da in der Nähe ein Biber. Der hat mindestens 2 Stunden sehr intensiv an einem Baum gearbeitet. Nachts hört sich dann ja noch alles viel näher an als es evtl wirklich ist und so war dann doch immer ein Ohr auf Wache, ob sich nicht doch ein umfallender Baum in unsere Richtung ankündigt :q

Gut für den Kreislauf ist es auch, wenn direkt neben einem eine Ratte ins Wasser springt die man davor noch nicht bemerkt hatte |gr:


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Ich mag die beiträge von andal #h

ja, den eindruck hat man manchmal


----------



## White Carp (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Ich mag die beiträge von andal #h
> 
> ja, den eindruck hat man manchmal




Ja, Andal hat vollkommen Recht!!! Es wird halt immer nur von Sensationen, Tragödien, oder Morden und Unglücken berichtet#c. Warum das so ist weiß ich auch nicht, vermute aber mal stark, dass sie sonst keine Leser oder Zuhörer mehr hätten.



Noch mal zu dem eigentlichen Thema... 
Man braucht eigentlich Nachts keine Angst am Wasser haben. 
Ich bin sehr oft Nachtangeln und habe bis jetzt keine schlimme Erfahrung gemacht. Man hört einfach manchmal von Anglern die Nachts ausgeraubt wurden, dasss mag schon mal so vorgekommen sein, und trotzdem bleiben diese Nächtlichen Überfälle relativ selten. Wenn man mal überlegt wie viele Angler es inzwischen gibt, die auch regelmäßig Tags sowie Nachtsüber angeln gehen, ist die Wahrscheinlickeit ausgeraubt 
zu werden sehr sehr gering. Zudem halten sich die meisten der 
"Nachträuber" oft in der gleichen Gegend auf und fahren nicht einfach igendwo hin, wo sie dann auf "Gut Glück" versuchen jemanden auszurauben. Und trotzdem sollte man vorsichtig sein. Ich gehe zum Beispiel immer nur mit meinem Freund zusammen Angeln, da brauch man sich auch keine Gedanken mehr zu machen. Zu zweit ist es nämlich generell viel sicherer 
und macht zudem auch noch um einiges mehr Spaß!!! Wenn man also nicht gerade dahin geht, wo man schon gehört hat, dass dort Angler ausgeraubt wurden, ist das Risiko ausgeraubt zu werden so gut wie nicht vorhanden.


----------



## jogi89 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Jungs ganz ehrlich. Lässt doch die Kirche im Dorf. Drähte spannen an Blechbüchsen und was weis ich.... Versteh ich nicht.

Und wenn es dass Schicksal so will, dass ihr "fällig" seit, dann ist es egal ob nachts, morgens oder mittags! Wenn es euch treffen soll tut es dass auch und da spreche Ich aus Erfahrung, wenn es auch nicht beim Angeln passiert ist! 

Aber deswegen sperr ich mich auch nicht ein im Keller oder spanne Fallen beim Angeln. 

Man kann's auch übertreiben


----------



## White Carp (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



jogi89 schrieb:


> Jungs ganz ehrlich. Lässt doch die Kirche im Dorf. Drähte spannen an Blechbüchsen und was weis ich.... Versteh ich nicht.
> 
> Und wenn es dass Schicksal so will, dass ihr "fällig" seit, dann ist es egal ob nachts, morgens oder mittags! Wenn es euch treffen soll tut es dass auch und da spreche Ich aus Erfahrung, wenn es auch nicht beim Angeln passiert ist!
> 
> ...




Du hast volkommen Recht. 


Ich denke, dass ein überraschendes Gewitter 100 Mal gefährlicher ist wie ein Überfall. Man sollte sich eigentlich echt mehr Gedanken ums Wetter, als um einen möglichen Raubüberfall machen.


----------



## kickman223 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Kam doch letzten erst im Fehrnsehen wurden 2 Junge Angler überfallen. Handy und Messer wurden geklaut.#q


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



kickman223 schrieb:


> Kam doch letzten erst im Fehrnsehen wurden 2 Junge Angler überfallen. Handy und Messer wurden geklaut.#q



Kam auch ein Bericht über die zehntausend Nachtangelausflüge, die Nacht für Nacht OHNE Zwischenfall absolviert werden?

#q


----------



## matchuek (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Hallo miteinander,

gerne würde ich die Diskussion wieder auf das ursprüngliche Thema einlenken - es gab hier bereits sinnvolle Vorschläge und Tipps für die unterhaltsame Nachtangelei. (Hobby-)Psychologische Analysen, Weltanschauungen und Waffen-/Fallentipps gehen übers Thema hinaus.

Ich habe den Thread wohl auch ein wenig ... provokant betitelt.

Mir geht es vor allem auch um den *Zeitvertreib* des nächtens, außer natürlich einfach zu schlafen und auf den Piepser zu vertrauen.
Klar, zu zweit oder mehr findet sich bestimmt eine Beschäftigung, aber so ganz allein...?!

Danke euch :l


----------



## White Carp (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Kam auch ein Bericht über die zehntausend Nachtangelausflüge, die Nacht für Nacht OHNE Zwischenfall absolviert werden?
> 
> #q





|good:


----------



## Freja (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



matchuek schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> gerne würde ich die Diskussion wieder auf das ursprüngliche Thema einlenken - es gab hier bereits sinnvolle Vorschläge und Tipps für die unterhaltsame Nachtangelei. (Hobby-)Psychologische Analysen, Weltanschauungen und Waffen-/Fallentipps gehen übers Thema hinaus.
> 
> ...


Hmm Lesen? Nicht im Internet, sondern im Buch?  Die Ruhe genießen. Per Handy/Pad surfen?  Aber dafür brauch ich nicht angeln zu gehen...find ich. 

Als Frau würd ic hdas sowieso nicht mehr alleine machen. Es geht ja nicht nur um irgendwelche menschlichen Wesen die dir was tuen können. Ist blöd wenn man grad im Gebüsch verschwindet und es aufeinmal neben einem grunzt......! Da steht man etwas blöde da |supergri:q


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



matchuek schrieb:


> ...
> Mir geht es vor allem auch um den *Zeitvertreib* des nächtens, außer natürlich einfach zu schlafen
> ...



Wie wärs mit Angeln? Soll ein toller Zeitvertreib sein.



> Klar, zu zweit oder mehr findet sich bestimmt eine Beschäftigung, aber so ganz allein...?!



 :vik:


----------



## Freja (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Angeln? Soll ein toller Zeitvertreib sein.
> 
> 
> 
> :vik:




|kopfkrat|bigeyesecht? Uiiiiiii:q


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Also mein zeitvertreib beim nachtangeln sah folgendermaßen aus:

auf bissanzeiger gucken, dummes zeug faseln, bier trinken, eine rauchen, weitergucken, noch mehr dummes zeug faseln, rauchen... platz für mehr bier schaffen - kurz nen fisch aus dem wasser ziehen und dann alles von vorne


----------



## Ercaneki (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Kann mich an meinen erste nachtangelei gut errinnern.
Hatte besuch von einer schlange, ratte und entenfamilie.
Im ersten moment war ich auch immer steif vor angst.
Geschlafen hab ich natürlich auch nix.
Von mal zu mal ist es besser geworden#6
Jetzt bin ich schon von haus aus immer gespannt, wer mich besucht-
Besonders und auch immer wenn mich ein fisch besucht:vik:

Eines soll noch gesagt werden- ich hoffe das meine angelkollegen keine waffen tragen und dieser gedanke würde mir am meisten angst machen, weil eine kugel kann sich schnell verirren.


----------



## Brot (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



matchuek schrieb:


> Hallo
> ...
> Mir geht es vor allem auch um den *Zeitvertreib* des nächtens, außer natürlich einfach zu schlafen und auf den Piepser zu vertrauen.
> Klar, zu zweit oder mehr findet sich bestimmt eine Beschäftigung, aber so ganz allein...?!
> ...



Für die Zeit wenn's dunkel ist:
Die Zeitschriften nicht schon zuhause lesen, sondern erst am Wasser, ein Buch lesen, Kreuzworträtsel, Sudoku, den Radio ganz leise mitlaufen lassen. 
Oder ein ganz verrücktes Spiel: In den Swinger/Hänger ein Knicklicht/Betalight reinmachen und das ständig beobachten |supergri Deine Augen werden dir einen Streich spielen 

Damit könnte ich mich stundenlang beschäftigen :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Kam auch ein Bericht über die zehntausend Nachtangelausflüge, die Nacht für Nacht OHNE Zwischenfall absolviert werden?
> 
> #q



Nach der Logik dürftest du dich im Auto auch nicht anschnallen, denn wie oft baut man schon einen Unfall? Millionen von Leuten kommen sicher am Ziel an.

Hausratsversicherung brauchst du auch nicht. Wie oft passiert schon etwas?

#q


----------



## Brot (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

@ Allrounder
Es geht einfach um die Relation zur Sache.
Das Problem ist einfach folgendes:
-2000 Angler gehen jeweils 200 Nächte im Jahr raus = Wayne interessiert's?
-1 Angler wird einmal überfallen, bzw, Ausgeraubt = Schon ist der Aufstand rießen groß und wird übermäßig Dramatisiert.

-Weltweit gehen täglich etwa 100k Personenflieger in die Luft = das interessiert höchstens die Umweltmenschen
-1 Flugzeug stürzt im Jahr ab = das seht am nächsten Tag in jeder Zeitung und kommt in allen Nachrichten auf der ganzen Welt

Niemand wird Zeitung lesen oder Nachrichten schauen/hören wenn da kommt "Heute haben wiedereinmal 100k Flieger ihr Ziel ohne Probleme erreicht"Nein, es muss so sein : " Die größte Katastrophe des so jungen Jahres 2013: Flugzeugabsturz in Hinderdupfing 2 Menschen sterben, wer ist dafür verantwortlich? Der Kaugummi der achtlos auf der Straße gelegen hat oder die Hungersnot in Afrika?"

Verstehst was ich meine? Die Berichterstattung steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Ereignis


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nach der Logik dürftest du dich im Auto auch nicht anschnallen, denn wie oft baut man schon einen Unfall? Millionen von Leuten kommen sicher am Ziel an.
> 
> Hausratsversicherung brauchst du auch nicht. Wie oft passiert schon etwas?
> 
> #q




... und nach deiner Logik? Dass wir alle daheim oder nur noch schwer bewaffnet ans Wasser gehen müssen, weil auf 10.000 Nachtangelausflügen ein "Vorfall" passiert?

Pass auf mit dem Laptop:
http://www.chip.de/news/Laptop-Unfall-Mann-verbrennt-sich-Genitalien_30307405.html
Das ist nicht ungefährlich ...


----------



## White Carp (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nach der Logik dürftest du dich im Auto auch nicht anschnallen, denn wie oft baut man schon einen Unfall? Millionen von Leuten kommen sicher am Ziel an.
> 
> Hausratsversicherung brauchst du auch nicht. Wie oft passiert schon etwas?
> 
> #q




... muss man glaub ich auch nicht verstehen, was du mit   
    deiner Aussage bezwecken wolltest. Auf jeden Fall 
    hast du das glaub ich noch nicht wirklich verstanden, 
    um was es geht. 

    Ps: Schau doch noch mal in diesem Thread um und lese 
         ein paar Beiträge. Dann weißt du von was wir geredet 
         haben. 

         Brot hat es ja auch noch mal gut beschrieben... 

         @ Brot 
         Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag und näherer Erläuterung.


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

och ich glaube er war von anfang an dabei, fing dann aber mit seinen waffen und waffengeschichten an und das wurde dann gelöscht


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Brot schrieb:


> @ Allrounder
> Es geht einfach um die Relation zur Sache.
> Das Problem ist einfach folgendes:
> -2000 Angler gehen jeweils 200 Nächte im Jahr raus = Wayne interessiert's?
> -1 Angler wird einmal überfallen, bzw, Ausgeraubt = Schon ist der Aufstand rießen groß und wird übermäßig Dramatisiert.



Hier ist die Frage, ob es nur hin und wieder mal passiert. 

Freunde von mir mussten auch mal die Polizei rufen. 

Ein anderer wurde überfallen, konnte sich aber ziemlich gut wehren. Näheres dazu werde ich nicht posten, da es dann wieder ausartet.

Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis wurden ebebfalls schon mehrere Leute beim Angeln bestohlen.

Also das es nur hin und wieder mal passiert glaube ich nicht. Und grade Karpfenangler sind, wegen den paar Tausen Euro, welche vor dem Zelt stehen, gern gesehene Ziele. Und das ganze nimmt über die letzten Jahre eher zu. Von daher ist so eine Diskussion auch nicht an der Realität, sondern leider immer nötiger.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Ich habe den thread nun von Anfang an verfolgt und kann die Unsicherheit von so einigen, des Nachts am Wasser überhaupt nicht verstehen?
Selbst bin ich leidenschaftlicher Nachtangler,b.z.w. rund um die Uhr Angler!
Den Spass würde ich mir auch nicht nehmen lassen!

In den Sommermonaten bin ich oft Wochenlang an meinem Campplatz.
Freunde haben schon Witze gemacht und mir eine Hausnummer samt
Briefkasten vorgeschlagen!
Inzwischen gibt es sogar eine Art Infrastruktur, so fahre ich morgends oft
ins Dorf und gehe dort einen Kaffee trinken (ein Klo gibt es da auch).
Und wenn ich z.B. in der Nacht einen guten Fisch hatte, dann kann ich den bei einem Kumpel einfrieren!
Weil gerade im Hochsommer, tagsüber bei strahlendem Sonnenschein an meinem Gewässer sowieso nichts beisst, mache ich über den Tag alles andere als angeln, z.b schlafen,lesen und vor allem im Schatten bleiben.
Selten muss ich Angeln um z.B Köderfische für die Nacht zu fangen!
Um blöden Fragen von meinen Tagesbesuchern/Kumpels aus dem Weg zu gehen, habe ich oft sogar irgend eine unbeköderte Rute drausen.
Wenn es dann Abend wird, mache ich mich zumeist mit dem Boot auf den Weg, entweder zu meinen bevorzugten Fangplätzen, oder ich lasse den Kahn treiben und fische mit einer Knicklichtpose und Köfi.
Seit einigen Jahren auch absichtlich nur mit einer Rute, weil die gerade vom treibenden Boot, besser kontrollierbar ist und ich auch nicht glaube, dass die Fänge mit zwei Ruten mehr werden.
Eine Spinnrute liegt dabei aber immer in Bereitschaft, um eventuell raubende Fische (Waller) direkt anzuwerfen!
An dem See gibt es glücklicherweise einige Stellen die,weil nicht so gut zugänglich, etwas weniger von Leuten frequentiert werden.Denn bei schönem Wetter ist da richtig was los, Badegäste,Surfer,Hunde und leider immer auch irgendwelches Pack, welches dort die Sau rauslässt.
Schon allein deshalb sind mir die Nächte lieb,weil es dann auch deutlich ruhiger da ist.
So habe ich schon richtig kitschige Erlebnisse gehabt,wie z.B. mit dem Boot auf einer Sandbank, tausenden laichenden Brassen bei Vollmond zuschauen!
Ich mache diese Tag/Nachtangelei schon seit ca.20 Jahren dort und habe
schon einige komische,seltsame Erlebnisse mit Leuten dort gehabt und gefährlich war das eigentlich nie.
Im Gegenteil habe ich schon recht interessante Menschen kennen gelernt, die z.B. vollgekifft mal eben vorbeigeschaut haben und man kam mal ins Gespräch.Oder mich hat z.B. mal im Morgengrauen ein Pärchen mit meinem Auto aus dem Schlamm geschoben.
Oder weil ich dort eine große Plane gespannt habe,gab es mal eine ganze
Familie mit drei Kindern denen ich bei einem Gewitter den Unterstand anbot.Die Kinder wollten nach dem Gewitter gar nicht mehr gehen!
Damit ich nicht so ganz allein bin habe ich häufig den Hund dabei, der aber leider zu gut für diese Welt ist und mich oder auch mein Angelzeug nicht etwa beschützt.
So bin ich im letzten Jahr sogar beklaut worden, da hat mir jemand eine
Rute (Spotex/Biomaster) vom Ständer geklaut und die Töle hat wahrscheinlich schwanzwedelnd daneben gestanden!
Als einzige Sicherheitsmassnahme habe ich immer einen Knüppel irgendwo liegen, da geht es aber eher darum, freilaufende Hunde davon
abzuhalten, sich mit meinem Hund anzulegen.
Dies auch nur für den Fall, dass der Köter das nicht selbst erledigt!
Abschließend: Ich fühle mich am Nachts am Wasser ausgesprochen wohl
und niemand würde mich davon abhalten dies auch weiterhin zu tun, noch nicht mal das Nachtangelverbot in BW!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Ich fühle mich ebenfalls sicher. Und ich habe keinen Knüppel und keinen Köter. 

Und selbst dir wurde an deinem Idyll was geklaut. Ich kenne aber Leute, die dicht an Großstädten angeln -müssen-.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



> Und selbst dir wurde an deinem Idyll was geklaut. Ich kenne aber Leute, die dicht an Großstädten angeln -müssen-.



Ich fische im Rhein-Neckar Dreieck und da bist du umzingelt von Großstädten,wie Mannheim,Heidelberg,Karlsruhe!
Und im Sommer bei Badewetter strömt das Volk halt an den See,dass da
auch menschliche Ratten dabei sind, lässt sich natürlich nicht vermeiden.
Dies hält mich aber dennoch nicht davon ab ohne Ängste zu sein,Vorsicht
ist allerdings angebracht, da gebe ich dir recht.

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dies hält mich aber dennoch nicht davon ab ohne Ängste zu sein,Vorsicht
> ist allerdings angebracht, da gebe ich dir recht.
> 
> Jürgen



Das ist genau meine Meinung!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Eine gesunde Vorsicht hat doch auch niemand als "unnötig" empfunden. Angst ist keine Feigheit und Leichtsinn kein Mut.

Ich bin trotzdem der Überzeugung, dass Nachtangeln nicht gefährlicher ist als andere Bereiche des Lebens. Nur durch die mediale Aufmerksamkeit entsteht ein anderer Eindruck. Und auch die Leute denen leider schlimmes passiert ist, werden schon etliche male mehr ohne Zwischenfall am Wasser gesessen haben, als mit ...


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



matchuek schrieb:


> Mir geht es vor allem auch um den *Zeitvertreib* des nächtens, außer natürlich einfach zu schlafen und auf den Piepser zu vertrauen.



Wenn ich mir Gedanken machen muss, wie ich beim (Nacht-) Angeln die Zeit vertreibe, dann ist ernsthaft nachzudenken, ob Angeln noch das Richtige für mich ist.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Gedanken machen muss, wie ich beim (Nacht-) Angeln die Zeit vertreibe, dann ist ernsthaft nachzudenken, ob Angeln noch das Richtige für mich ist.



Ganz meine Rede.


----------



## matchuek (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Gedanken machen muss, wie ich beim (Nacht-) Angeln die Zeit vertreibe, dann ist ernsthaft nachzudenken, ob Angeln noch das Richtige für mich ist.



Hallo Andal,

ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich hier doofe Fragen stelle, ohne ES schon jemals gemacht zu haben... |rotwerden

Ehrlich gesagt freue ich mich schon auf den im Herbst anstehenden Umzug ins Münsterland - Berlin reizt mich einfach an anderen Stellen als dem Angelhobby.

PS: Das hier ist mit Abstand das aktivste Forum, das ich kenne!


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Von Berlin ins Münsterland. Na da pass mal auf, dass du keinen Kulturschock bekommst!


----------



## nutzvieh (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Ich finde das Thema recht interessant, bin bzgl. der "Angst" beim nachtangeln  auch etwas gespalten.
Am liebsten sind mir Nachtangelplätze, wo andere Menschen, idealerweise Camper, in einiger Entfernung sind.
So kommt es immer wieder mal zu netten Gesprächen.

Ne gute Taschenlampe und Handyempfang sind mir dennoch wichtig.

Ganz einsame Plätze würde ich nur zu zweit nachts beangeln - wobei das sicher Quatsch ist, da potentielle "Räuber" ja erst lange suchen müssten.

Am besten macht man sich den vom Wald abgewandelten Spruch zum Eigen, a la:

Wenn nachts n Wolf einen Wolf trifft, sagt er sich "ach, is nur n Wolf"
Wenn nachts n Mensch einen Mensch trifft, sagt er sich "ohje, ein Mörder"

Grüße,
Sven


----------



## White Carp (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



nutzvieh schrieb:


> Wenn nachts n Wolf einen Wolf trifft, sagt er sich "ach, is nur n Wolf"
> Wenn nachts n Mensch einen Mensch trifft, sagt er sich "ohje, ein Mörder"





Stimmt, das kann man leider wirklich so sagen. Man macht sich einfach zu viel Gedanken. Und vor allem könnte ja jeder Fremde gleich ein "böser Mensch" sein. Man denkt einfach gleich viel zu negativ über andere, die man nicht kennt.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



White Carp schrieb:


> Stimmt, das kann man leider wirklich so sagen. Man macht sich einfach zu viel Gedanken. Und vor allem könnte ja jeder Fremde gleich ein "böser Mensch" sein. Man denkt einfach gleich viel zu negativ über andere, die man nicht kennt.



Andrerseits ist genau das die Einstellung, die die Menschheit bis jetzt vor dem Aussterben bewahrt hat ... es wäre fatal, das Evolutions-Erfolgsrezept "Angst" zu ignorieren - nur beherrschen lassen darf man sich davon nicht.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Sag ich doch. Diese Leute sind verBILDet und RTLisiert!


----------



## Raubfisch (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Andrerseits ist genau das die Einstellung, die die Menschheit bis jetzt vor dem Aussterben bewahrt hat ... es wäre fatal, das Evolutions-Erfolgsrezept "Angst" zu ignorieren - nur beherrschen lassen darf man sich davon nicht.



evolution und mensch... dat is schon lange vorbei. In der evolution gilt - survival of the fittest - gilt beim menschen schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> evolution und mensch... dat is schon lange vorbei. In der evolution gilt - survival of the fittest - gilt beim menschen schon lange nicht mehr.



Nur weil manche Sozialstaaten (Gott sei Dank) ein Netz für "Schwache" gespannt haben, heißt das nicht, dass diese Theorie für die Menschen nicht mehr gilt. Schau mal in die "schlimmen" Bezirke dieser Welt (Kongo, etc.) da herrschen noch Zustände wo das sehr wohl auch noch für den Menschen gilt.

Unabhängig davon: Angst ist ein Urinstinkt, den wir zum (Über-)Leben auch heute noch brauchen.


----------



## Raubfisch (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Nur weil manche Sozialstaaten (Gott sei Dank) ein Netz für "Schwache" gespannt haben, heißt das nicht, dass diese Theorie für die Menschen nicht mehr gilt. Schau mal in die "schlimmen" Bezirke dieser Welt (Kongo, etc.) da herrschen noch Zustände wo das sehr wohl auch noch für den Menschen gilt.
> 
> Unabhängig davon: Angst ist ein Urinstinkt, den wir zum (Über-)Leben auch heute noch brauchen.



das wird sich noch zeigen  aber im prinzip hast du wohl recht, sonst gäbe es mich oder meine freundin wohl nicht. 

Angst macht überlebenstechnisch schon sinn, aber der mensch übertreibt da wohl, aber das ganze hier würde wohl zu philosophisch werden. Ich wollte nur anmerken das es mit mensch und evolution schon lange vorbei ist :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

http://www.amazon.de/Generation-Doof-bl%C3%B6d-sind-eigentlich/dp/3404605969


----------



## Gondoschir (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Kameraden sind vollständig geBILDet und RTLisisert. Weil beide Medien ja bekannt dafür sind, dass sie "objektiv" und immer sehr "zurückhaltend" berichten, teilen die uns natürlich nicht mit, dass Hans M. aus B. am Freitag gemütlich beim Nachtangeln war. Das er wohlversorgt mit Stullen und heißem Kaffee Aale gefangen hat, um am Samstag Morgen froh und zufrieden wieder in den Schoß seiner Familie zurückzukehren.



Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben... |good:
Sehr aussagekräftig dazu ist folgender Film, sofern man ihn versteht... :m:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjtlhDjXadI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## White Carp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Das trifft aber leider nicht nur auf RTL und die Bild zu. Das sind auch viel viele andere...


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Stimmt haargenau. Aber diese beiden pflegen nun mal ein besonders bodenloses Niveau bei der Volksverblödung.


----------



## thomas72 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Hallo,
sehe ich genauso wie Andal.
Lieber nachts angeln gehen als sich Massenverblödungssendungen wie Bauer sucht Frau, Deutschland wird schwanger oder sonst. Sch*** reinzuziehen.
Angst habe ich nachts beim Angeln keine, da wir meistens zu dritt losziehen.

Gruß


Thomas


----------



## Arnold Kramer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Wichtig ist, dass man mental stark bleibt. Selbes Prinzip wie beim "Surviving".
Am besten natürlich anderer menschlicher Kontakt, sprich: Jemand, der mit dir die Zeit verbringt.

Etwas, das in der Dunkelheit sehr hilft, ist eine Lichtquelle. Also z.B. eine kleine Lampe oder bei Möglichkeit sogar ein Lagerfeuer.

Seine Lieblingsmusik ist ebenfalls auch nicht verkehrt. Da es Glückshormone ausschüttet und somit wach(er) macht. Wichtig ist, dass die Musik nicht zu laut und somit störend ist, denn das widerrum drückt auf's Gemüt.


Ich empfehle jedem, sofern er/sie die Möglichkeit hat: Nimmt einen Gameboy SP (da dieser Gameboy eine Beleuchtung besitzt) und ein paar Spiele wie Super Mario mit. Da das Spielen entspannt, und die meist leicht aufgebauten Spiele nicht eure komplette Konzentration auf sich zieht. Daher auf keinen Fall eine PSP oder ähnliches, mit der ihr FIFA, GTA oder irgendein anderes Spiel, das deine komplette Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht, und ihr somit nicht mehr angelt, sondern spielt.​

Arnie​


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Lagerfeuer verscheucht Tiere, lockt aber Menschen an.

Und Gameboy...wenn ich in der Natur bin, dann will ich mich auch auf die Natur konzentrieren.


----------



## Arnold Kramer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Lagerfeuer verscheucht Tiere, lockt aber Menschen an.
> 
> Und Gameboy...wenn ich in der Natur bin, dann will ich mich auch auf die Natur konzentrieren.




Das mit dem Gameboy ist natürlich Meinungssache. #c​

Arnie​


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Arnold Kramer schrieb:


> Etwas, das in der Dunkelheit sehr hilft, ist eine Lichtquelle. Also z.B. eine kleine Lampe oder bei Möglichkeit sogar ein Lagerfeuer.
> ​




Lichtquelle auf jedenfall - zum Fischen ist ein Lagerfeuer u. U. kontraproduktiv, da die Augen "Blind" sind, wenn man überraschend an die Ruten ins dunkle muss. Genauso ists, wenn man auf das Handy oder andere beleuchtete Displays schaut. Da ists mir persönlich schon lieber, auf "dunkelheits-angepasste" Augen zurückgreifen zu können.

Ich machs einfach so:
Ich setz mich ans Wasser, genieße die Nacht, die Geräusche, das plätschern der kleinen Wellen, das Rauschen des Windes in den Baumwipfeln, kuschel mich in meinen Stuhl, einen Kaffee oder ein Bier in der Hand - und wenn ich müde werde, mache ich die Augen zu. Und manchmal gruselts mich auch und der Adrenalinspiegel schießt in die Höhe. Aber das gehört zum Angeln in Dunkelheit einfach dazu. DAS ist für mich Nachtangeln.​


----------



## raini08 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



raini08 schrieb:


> es könnten z.b. blechbüchsen  mit muttern ODER schrauben drin  an einem dünnen draht gespannt  und fertig !!! es soll nur krach machen ABER NIEMAND SCHÄDIGEN


oder einen ganz einfachen schlichten pfeifenden Bewegungsmelder der ist mit Sicherheit laut genug :m und |wavey:gut


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



raini08 schrieb:


> oder einen ganz einfachen schlichten pfeifenden Bewegungsmelder der ist mit Sicherheit laut genug :m und |wavey:gut



Habt ihr euch schon mal gefragt, was so eine "Alärmanlage" bei evtl. Störenfrieden auslöst? Auch die erschrecken sich, auch ihr Adrenalinspiegel schießt in die Höhe - und Adrenalin löst zwei Reflexe aus: Entweder Flucht oder Angriff. Im ersteren Falle habt ihr Glück - im zweiteren ein Problem. 

Ich würde mich jedenfalls schön bedanken, wenn ich mich nur zum Toilettengang ins Unterholz schlage und plötzlich heult, pfeift, knattert, quietscht, knallt, scheppert ein Bewegungsmelder los.


----------



## TomausKerpen (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ich machs einfach so:
> Ich setz mich ans Wasser, genieße die Nacht, die Geräusche, das plätschern der kleinen Wellen, das Rauschen des Windes in den Baumwipfeln, kuschel mich in meinen Stuhl, einen Kaffee oder ein Bier in der Hand - und wenn ich müde werde, mache ich die Augen zu. Und manchmal gruselts mich auch und der Adrenalinspiegel schießt in die Höhe. Aber das gehört zum Angeln in Dunkelheit einfach dazu. DAS ist für mich Nachtangeln.



#6 So seh ich das auch. Das ist doch auch das Schöne am Nachtangeln. Einfach mal die Ruhe genießen.

Ein Gameboy oder sowas hat da m.E. nix am Wasser zu suchen.

Wovor ich bei uns am See eventuell Angst hätte, das sind Wildschweine, von denen ich schon berichtet bekommen und deren Spuren ich auch schon am Ufer gesehen habe. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da evtentuell eine Schnur spannen und da ein paar Aalglöckchen reinhängen würde, wenn ich denn dort mal nachts angeln gehen sollte.


Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit Wildscheinen?

Tom


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



TomausKerpen schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit Wildscheinen?



Jepp. Die sind echt lecker!


----------



## White Carp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Jepp. Die sind echt lecker!




:m



Mit Wildschweinen habe ich bis jetzt zum Glück noch keine Erfahrung gemacht, mit Rehen schon. Die sind auch viel niedlicher.


----------



## Fischkiller05 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



White Carp schrieb:


> :m
> 
> 
> 
> Mit Wildschweinen habe ich bis jetzt zum Glück noch keine Erfahrung gemacht, mit Rehen schon. Die sind auch viel niedlicher.


 Wildschweine ---meine Lieblingsbeute!!!seit ca. 17 Jahren
jede Menge Nächte  in unbekannten Wäldern(Jagdtourismus
Im Harz,Spessart,Spreewald Schorfheide, Sachsen und,und....)
bei Vollmond---ist die einzige Zeit wo man im Wald einigermaßen sehen kann!Wovor Angst--da kommt doch keiner-da traut sich doch keiner in den Wald-probierts mal
aus!
Was die Geräusche angeht kann passieren das neben der 
Kanzel dann Nachts plötzlich ein Dachs losschreit--ein
menschenähnlicher Schrei in der Lautstärke des Menschen in nichts nachstehend.Wenn man das nicht kennt könnte das bei Schwachnerflern eventuell in die Hose gehen--aber das
kann man ja Waschen--denke ich mal!!
Ansonsten mal ein Uhu oder ne Eule auch ganz in der Nähe ruft-oder landet dann auf der
Kanzel in der man ansitzt-das macht dann bumm---auch sehr lehrreich !!!!
Und dann die Sauen die anwechseln machen dann Geräusche wie trampeln ´über den Waldboden,grunzen,quieken,schmatzen usw.aber dann sieht man sie meistens da fängt dann der äußerst spannende Teil von Jagd an!
Und dann mit der gestrecken Sau kann so um die 50 kg wiegen so ca. 200 mtr.manchmal auch 400 mtr. durch die Vollmondnacht bzw. den Wald!
Da ist dann keiner--genau wie beim Angeln da ist auch keiner!!!Vieleicht kommt mir da mal ne Meernixe in die Quere
das wär dann ganz schön optimal:l
Also Frisch,Fromm usw. ran ans Werk und ausprobieren!
Nachts macht Spass--auch ohne Disco!


----------



## Knispel (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Nachts im Wald, was meinst du wieviele Geocache dort liegen die nur Nachts über kleinen Reflektoren gefunden werden können. Also Geocacher nicht mit Wildschweinen oder Meernixen verwechseln ...


----------



## Nekodeamus (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Also es gab bis jetzt 2 Schlüsselerlebnisse bei denen mir das Herz bis zum großen zeh gedopst ist und wieder zurück.

Um ca. 2 Uhr im Schein einer 2€ Kopflampe: Ein Fuchs der wie irre auf mich zu rennt und ca. 50cm vor mir merkt " oh der is doch größer als ich dachte" ... Puls 500 |bigeyes

Dann in der Morgendämmerung ca. 50 Meter am selben Ufer: Ein Wildschwein läuft gemütlich ans Wasser und observiert die Umgebung. (Scheint mich nicht gesehen oder gerochen zu haben). In der selben zeit kommen ihre Frischlinge aus dem gestrüpp und fangen an sich zu sulen usw. Jetzt das Geräusch das ich seit dem vermeide  Die Aalglocke. Für das Eqipment hat sie sich nicht so Interessiert und ich hab dann vom Baum aus zugeschaut  Und der Fisch war auch weg ...

Gruß Maik


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



TomausKerpen schrieb:


> #6 So seh ich das auch. Das ist doch auch das Schöne am Nachtangeln. Einfach mal die Ruhe genießen.
> 
> Ein Gameboy oder sowas hat da m.E. nix am Wasser zu suchen.
> 
> ...




hab letztes jahr ne bache mit frischlingen aufgescheucht,
ist aber alles gut verlaufen


----------



## thanatos (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

es ist ein verdammt lausiges Gefühl ,plötzlich ne Rotte Frischlinge um 
sich rumm zu haben die Bache fünf Meter vor sich,sie schnüffelt ,stellt die Nackenborsten auf,grunzt und die Frischlinge stürmen zu ihrer Mammi
und dann sind sie auch schon weg.Ist mir dreimal passiert und ich hatte jedes mal Glück ,daß mir nicht der Stein von meinem Herzen nich auf
den großen Zeh gefallen ist.Ansonsten,Rotten und einzelne große Keiler
sind geflüchtet als ich laut und freundlich hallo gerufen habe,sind scheinbar
ganz schön kurzsichtig.Ein ungutes Gefühl war es aber immer,muß ich
zugeben.


----------



## Fischkiller05 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Heute am Altwiebervastelovend mache ich wie jedes Jahr,also traditionel
meine Karnevals-Frikadellen aus nem juten Stück Wildsau-natürlich selbst
aus dem Wald gezogen--mit frischen Rosmarin und frischen Majoran,Knoblauch usw.usw.--eigenes Kräuterbeet auch im Winter vorhanden!!#6
Keine gewöhnlichen Friko's,nein Jägerhappen--sowas gibts nicht zu kaufen--Mann hat sie eben---oder nicht!
Auf dem Bild sind sie noch ganz warm---hmm-lecker!!!!!:q


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

......schieb mal rüber den teller :k


----------



## kappldav123 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Hmm, ja, das sieht lecker aus 

Wildschweine sind schon was, was mir auch etwas Angst macht oder zumindest Respekt, aber ich denke, wenn man sich rechtzeitig bemerkbar macht, dann verschwinden sie von ganz alleine.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Bin als Jugendlicher mal zu meinen Kumpels ans Wasser gefahren, es war stockdunkel und ich aufm Rad ohne Licht. Auf einmal saust so ne Wildsau aus dem Gebüsch und verfolgt mich. Ich hatte damals so ein altes Oma Rad aber in dem Moment ist es gefahren wie ein modernes Rennrad. Der Keiler war allerdings schneller also bin ich vom Rad abgesprungen und nen Baum hoch. Dort war ich dann gefüllte zwei stunden gesessen. Mein Herz war in die Hose gerutscht nach einiger Zeit verschwand das Vieh dann.

Das lustige ist das mir vor paar Jahren das gleiche nochmal passiert ist,
damals war ich allerdings mit dem Mtb im Wald unterwegs und der Keiler hat mich nicht bekommen. Es kam aber sofort die Erinnerung in den Kopf vom ersten Ereignis und ich dachte mir diesmal bekommst du mich nicht.

Hehe 

Hab sie trotzdem lieber auf dem Teller als hinter mir


----------



## Salmontrutta (17. Februar 2013)

*Angst ist Unsicherheit / Unwissenheit*

Hallo, 

nur ein kurzer Tripp in die Psychologie 

Angst ist Unsicherheit / Unwissenheit!

Ein einfaches Beispiel: Ein Kind geht in den Keller, ohne Angst und fröhlich. Es weiss da ist nichts und es sieht ja auch alles im Licht der Lampen. 

Nun geht das Licht aus!

Urplötzlich steigen Ängste auf, Fantasien und Wahnvorstellungen ... totale Unsicherheit, Unwissenheit!

Es ist immer noch der gleiche Keller, nur eben dunkel und eines        unserer wichtigsten Sinne ist fast gänzlich ausgeschaltet: Die  Augen! Dafür beginnen die anderen vier Sinne verstärkt zu  arbeiten und sich ein Bild von der Lage / dem Umfeld zu machen!       
Besser ist das, denn der Körper will sich keiner Gefahr aussetzen.  Man könnte irgendwo gegen laufen, oder stürzen!        

In Urzeiten, wurde es nun sehr gefährlich. Viele natürliche Feinde jagten in der Nacht! Ist ja nun auch klar warum? Oder? Der Mensch, am Tage fast unangreifbar .... wurde nun zur scheinbar leichten Beute.

Der Urmensch hat sich diesen Gefahren recht gut entzogen. Er schlief in Höhlen, auf Bäumen und später hinter Zäunen! Dann kam das Feuer und es wurde hell! Alle seine Gegner hatten mehr Angst vor dem Feuer, als Hunger auf Menschen!

Zurück in die heutige Zeit.
Wenn es dunkel ist können wir nichts mehr sehen und unser Körper stellt auf Alarm. Der Geist  ruft uralte Programme auf ... Säbelzahntiger, Bären, Wölfe, Räuber & Mörder! Früher sicher richtig und wichtig, heute fast schon neurotisch! Die Geräusche in der Nacht verlangen nach Bildern, die das Auge nicht mehr liefern kann. Also versucht die Fantasie welche zu liefern. Leider oft die aus Urzeiten, aus den Kinderbüchern, aus dem Fersehen. 

Wenn wir schnell lernen mit den Ohren zu sehen, oder die Geräusche der Tiere und Pflanzen zu verstehen. Dann bekommen wir ein recht ein gutes Bild unser Umwelt und damit die alte Sicherheit zurück!

Das Schnauben eines schnüffelden Igel, ist kein böser alter Mann der astmatisch auf der Suche nach seinem nächsten  wehrlosen Opfer ist  

Es gilt nur zu lernen, wer was wann welche Geräusche macht, dann gibt es eine einfach Erklärung und die Angst entsteht gar nicht erst.

Soweit zur Theorie!

Phobien, wie Angst vor Spinnen .... vergehen so allerdings nicht.
Die liegen tiefer im Gehirn und sind nicht logisch, sonder psychologisch ... wie viele andere Ängste der modernen Menschen von heute auch. 

Bekämpfen kann man diese allerdings schnell und sicher: Der weg ist da, wo die Angst ist! Angst vor der Höhe? Rauf auf die Brücke und über den Rand sehen! So lange, bis das Gehirn verstanden hat, dass die Höhe allein keine Gefahr ist!

Übrigens, meine ersten Versuche allein eine Nacht durch zu angeln, verliefen als Jungendlicher kläglich! Was hatte ich fürn Schiss!? Ich habe echt schwer geübt und mich durchgebissen, bis die erste Sommernacht vorbei war und ich sagen konnte: Geil, geschafft! Davor war ich nach Sonnenuntergang, keine 30 Minuten später unter der nächsten Strassenlaterne ....

Grüsse aus dem Hirn und aus Hamburg

Sebastian


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

|good:
Super beschrieben!

Ich war vorgestern an einem "neuen" Weiher, an dem ich bislang nur unter Tags geangelt hatte. Da keiner meiner Freunde Urlaub hat, wollte ich alleine Nachtangeln... hat mir bislang nichts ausgemacht.

Gänzlich neues Gewässer, neue Geräusche, stockdunkle Nacht - alle Versuche, mir selbst Mut zu machen, sind kläglich gescheitert. Hinzu ist ein kalter Wind und fieser Nieselregen gekommen. Endgültig gereicht hats mir, als neben mir ein Igel zu Schmatzen begonnen hat - das hat sich angehört, als würde ein Jaguar, Löwe oder sonst ein Menschenfresser schon vor Hunger sabbern ...    

Naja, langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich bin um 23.00 Uhr heim gefahren.

:g


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Hast du dem Igel wenigstens ein paar fette Tauwürmer zum Nachtessen dagelassen?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Hast du dem Igel wenigstens ein paar fette Tauwürmer zum Nachtessen dagelassen?



Selbst in Todesangst hab ich nichts zu verschenken |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Dann wird er nächtes mal DICH fressen!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann wird er nächtes mal DICH fressen!



Ich glaube nicht, dass er an der Bojenmontage so viel Spielraum hat, dass er mich erwischen kann 

Also - falls ich mich trau, ihn anzufassen  Da bin ich  mir nach der Nacht nicht mehr so sicher


----------



## E30Tommi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Grüßt euch,

auch als "Neuling" im Board wollte ich mal meine Meinung dazu schreiben... schließlich hab ich auch alle 16 Seiten brav gelesen.

Ich bin zu der Meinung gekommen das bald 50% der User die hier geschrieben haben das Nachtangeln besser sein lassen vor Angst und Panik.
Es kann mir keiner erzählen das es der Sinn der Sache ist mit großen Augen im Stuhl Nachts wache zu schieben mit der Pumpgun im anschlag... wo ist da der Sinn der Entspannung,Angeln und "Leben in der Natur"

Bevor ich 3 Stunden damit verbringe meinen Angelplatz mit Draht, Bissanzeigern, Dosen, Beleuchtungsanlagen, Lasern und haste nicht gesehen zu "sichern" bleib ich lieber zuhause oder gehe Tagsüber angeln.

Klar ist es ein mulmiges gefühl, gerade alleine, Nachts in der Einöde zu hocken, wo weit und breit nichts vorhanden ist was einem im Notfall helfen könnte... ist auch ganz normal das Gefühl.
Nur übertreiben muss man es nicht.

Man geht zum Nachtangeln weil man Spaß daran hat, weil man die Natur liebt, und weil man hofft den ein oder anderen Fisch zu fangen.
Und nicht weil man sein neuestes Waffenarsenal austesten möchte.

Wenn es passiert ( was immer mal passieren kann ) dann ist es so... 
Obwohl ich ja denke das es eher passieren wird an der Tankstelle als Geisel genommen zu werden aufgrund von 1,61 Euro für den Liter Super.

Wie geschrieben... Angst ist auch nur ein Gefühl, und ein ganz normales... also nehmt euch eine 2. Person mit, ein Radio für ein bischen Musik, oder euren Hund... das sollte reichen!

Ich gehe mit meiner Freundin ab und an mal Nachtangeln, und bis jetzt ist nie was passiert...
(Und meine Freundin ist mit 1,60 und 55kg wirklich keine geeignete Verteidigungsmethode für Verbrecher )

Einmal kam Nachts wer zu uns ans Wasser ( ohne sich bemerkbar zu machen ) und dem hab ich auch nicht direkt einen 2 wöchigen Schlafkurs verpasst durch Handauflegen...
im Gegenteil... wir unterhielten uns, tranken ein Radler, und er zuckelte wieder los.
Angst braucht man da vorerst nicht haben...
Angst bekommt man wenn man pennt, aufwacht und einem ein Igel auf den Brustkorb gesetzt wurde ( weil frauchen einen gesichtet hatte ) und man dann wach wird!

Nicht alles Negativ sehen!

Liebe Grüße Tommi


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit meiner Freundin ab und an mal Nachtangeln, und bis jetzt ist nie was passiert...



Das ist aber ärgerlich ...


----------



## E30Tommi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das ist aber ärgerlich ...



Psssst, "Junganglerforum" |rolleyes


----------



## phirania (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

E 30 tommi
Wo geht ihr nachtangeln ?
ich komm mal vorbei........#h.


----------



## Bassey (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Ich bin mit 14/15/16 auch schon nachts angeln gewesen, nur eben immer mit nem Kumpel und dem Wissen, dass um etwa Mitternacht mein Vater vorbeischaut um nach dem rechten zu sehen. Ansonsten waren wir irgendwie viel zu beschäftigt mir Angeln um Schiss zu haben, auch wenn´s Zappenduster war am Waldsee.

Heute habe ich immer noch meine alte Petroleumlampe dabei und sie immer auf niedriger Stufe am brennen um ne Übersicht zu haben, damit im beim Biss nicht stolpere. Dazu empfinde ich aber die kleine Flamme als sehr beruhigend und ruhe verbreitend...


----------



## Marrec83 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

In meiner Jugendzeit (14/15) waren wir wieder mal zu dritt angeln an der Ruhr in Essen. Schöne Aale gefangen und tolles Feuer gehabt.
Ich sag schonmal vorab: Ein sehr sehr ruhiger Teil von Essen war es...
Irgendwann um 2 Uhr nachts kam die Polizei mit Auto über den Radweg gefahren und in allen Richtungen am leuchten. Sie haben uns gesehen und hielten an. Die WIRKLICH netten Beamten wollten nicht nur unsere Papiere sehen, sondern auch unsere tollen Aale (denke um uns zu beruhigen).
Dann fragten sie uns, ob uns 2 Männer besucht haben. Dies war nicht der Fall. Die Polizisten setzten sich wieder ins Auto und verweilten dort 10 Minuten. Danach sind sie wieder gefahren. Jetzt hatten wir mehr angst als spaß am angeln !!
Wir konnten uns aber helfen mit gegenseitigen Kraftsprüchen und humorvollen Kommentaren. Wir haben uns quasi die Angst gegenseitig genommen.
Und natürlich haben wir unsere Eltern nichts davon erzählt, denn dann hätte sich das erst mal mit dem Nachtangeln erledigt.
Möchte dazu noch sagen, das es wirklich unheimlich ist, wenn es Stockdunkel ist, und die Nacht wird vom Blaulicht erhellt... das war der eigentliche Horror.

Ansonsten möchte ich noch sagen, dass egal wie abgelegen ihr angelt, geht nicht alleine. zu zweit oder mehr lernt ihr nebenbei die nächtlichen Geräusche zu schätzen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## thanatos (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

mit der Angst im Dunkeln ist das schon so eine Sache die nicht immer
nachvollziehbar ist.Als siebenjähriger bin ich regelmäßig im Stockedunklen
von meinem Freund durch ´ne Kiefernschonung und nem Friedhof nach
Hause gegangen,von Angst keine Spur,aber wenn ich erst mal daheme war
-wehe ich mußte noch mal auf´s Klo,Plumsklo 20 Meter quer über den Hof
ohne Oma´s Begleitung ---nie und nimmer.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Folgenden Absatz aus Wikipedia find ich zu dem Thema irgendwie bemerkenswert [Zitat aus https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angst]:
"Evolutionsgeschichtlich hat die Angst eine wichtige Funktion als ein die Sinne schärfender Schutzmechanismus, der in tatsächlichen oder auch nur vermeintlichen Gefahrensituationen ein angemessenes Verhalten (etwa Flucht) einleitet. Da der Energieaufwand für eine Flucht gering ist (wenige hundert Kilokalorien), übersehene Bedrohungen aber äußerst folgenschwere Auswirkungen nach sich ziehen können (Tod), ist die „Alarmanlage“ Angst sehr empfindlich eingestellt, was in vielen Fehlalarmen resultiert."

Irgendwie beruhigend, dass "Angst" etwas ganz normales (und wichtiges) ist.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Also ich meinen Schein mit 14 hatte, und da immer allein über Nacht gegangen bin, hatte ich wesentlich weniger Schiss als jetzt 
Hatte mir damals ne große Magnum gekauft, 50 cm lang, mehr zur Beruhigung als um ne Taschenlampe zu haben.
Mittlerweile nehm ich garkein Licht mehr mit, außer das Handy, da gegenüber vom See ein zementwerk steht, was "einigermaßen licht macht (In etwa wie bei Vollmond).

Und wenn sich die Augen an die Dunkelheit gewöhnt haben, hat man ohne Lampe mehr Sicht, als wenn man nur den Taschenlampenkegel sieht.



Auch mach ichs jetzt so, ich geh um ca. 7 abends an den See, fang meine Köderfische bzw. leg die Karpfenruten aus, bau dann mein restliches Zeug auf, Bissanzeiger an, und leg mich um halb 10 schlafen. Wenn was beißt haut das Adrenalin so durch, dass man sowieso keinen Schiss hat, wenn nichts beißt schläft man bis morgens durch


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

wenn ich nachts am wasser sitze und anfange zu husten traut sich eh keiner mehr näher zu kommen....#d  #d


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



phirania schrieb:


> wenn ich nachts am wasser sitze und anfange zu husten traut sich eh keiner mehr näher zu kommen....#d  #d



Logisch. Denn der Unhold von heute weiß genau:

Wer Reval raucht, der frißt auch kleine Räuber!


----------



## waschlabaschdu (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Wir haben im Verein leider auch Probleme mit einigen Leuten im Verein..
Verbotene Setzkescher werden verwendet danach werden sie für Fotos rausgenommen, dann aufs Gras geschleudert.. dann in die wiegeschlinge gelegt gewogen und in der wiegeschlinge im wasser gehältert und zum schluss wenn alles eingepackt ist getötet -.-
Naja und als ich und mein kumpel nachtangeln war (wobei das wie oben beschrieben passiert ist) haben wir ne kleine "Falle" gebaut:
Bankstick mit Bissmelder drauf, dann wird ein bisschen schnur genommen und einmal über den weg gespannt auf der einen seite am baum,ast oä festgebunden...dann das andere ende in den bissmelder und ein gewicht daran , wenn einer durchläuft piepst es! und bei diesen nachtangeln hat es auch gepiept :OOOO
Mfg waschlabaschdu


----------



## kappldav123 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



waschlabaschdu schrieb:


> Wir haben im Verein leider auch Probleme mit einigen Leuten im Verein..
> Verbotene Setzkescher werden verwendet danach werden sie für Fotos rausgenommen, dann aufs Gras geschleudert.. dann in die wiegeschlinge gelegt gewogen und in der wiegeschlinge im wasser gehältert und zum schluss wenn alles eingepackt ist getötet -.-
> Naja und als ich und mein kumpel nachtangeln war (wobei das wie oben beschrieben passiert ist) haben wir ne kleine "Falle" gebaut:
> Bankstick mit Bissmelder drauf, dann wird ein bisschen schnur genommen und einmal über den weg gespannt auf der einen seite am baum,ast oä festgebunden...dann das andere ende in den bissmelder und ein gewicht daran , wenn einer durchläuft piepst es! und bei diesen nachtangeln hat es auch gepiept :OOOO
> Mfg waschlabaschdu



Und, waren's die bösen Buben?


----------



## daci7 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Und, waren's die bösen Buben?


Die hat er bestimmt schlimm erschreckt ... die pösen Purschen!


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Ich bin 1,86 groß, über 100 Kilo schwer und hab schon verschiedenste Kampfsportarten gemacht.
Und trotzdem kack ich mir jedesmal in die Hose, wenn n Tier hinter mir durchs Gebüsch rennt. Is ganz normal.
Mein Trick: Schon bei Sonnenuntergang schlagen legen. Wer schläft hat keine Angst und wenn nachts der Bissanzeiger rennt, tut das Adrenalin seine Wirkung und ihr seid erstmal sngstfrei


----------



## Soak (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angst im Dunkeln*

Also mir hat sich mal vor zehn Jahren ein Obdachloser beim Nachtangeln hinzugesellt.
Erst hab ich auch "Angst" gehabt, dann war das einer der lustigsten Abende auf die ich zurückblicken kann.
Der Typ war echt nett, und seine Geschichte war echt interessant.

Der war fröhlich mit mir zu erzählen, und hat ein paar Bier von mir geschnorrt, und ich hab ne wirklich spannende Lebensgeschichte zu hören bekommen.
Morgens irgendwann ist er dann weitergezogen, und ich war um eine positive Erfahrung reicher.

Stellt euch nur mal vor ich hätte den armen Kerl mit Pfefferspray, W****n oder Stolperdrähten attakiert, dann hätte es sicher eine dicke Nase gegeben.
So hat der sich einfach zu mir gesetzt, wir haben mein Bier und seinen Drehtabak (Rauchen ist ungesund, und niemand sollte es jemals anfangen!!) geteilt, und das war eine lustige Nacht.
Okay, gefangen hab ich nichts, weil wir echt laut geredet und gelacht haben, spaß hat es aber dennoch gemacht.

Und ich schließe mich den anderen an, wer Angst hat vor dem Nachtangeln, und sich deshalb in welcher Form auch immer bewaffnen möchte/muss, der soll es lieber bleiben lassen.

Gruß Andi


----------

